# HELP PLEASE FOR 2 pump setup Stand 3



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello, Layitlowers,

Need some info on what products I will need in order to stand my car on 3, what I'm working with right now at this moment, I have 6's in front, 10's in the back, coiled over will post pictures of the set up. I have 3 dumps, for the rear pump to make the cylinders individual but I don't know if I need to have longer cylinders or what. I am running extended shocks and not putting chains on my chrome diff. Any help would be appreicated thank you for looking.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Nothing to crazy just a nice lean like this picture








Any help will be much appreciated!!!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## LIL_KNIGHTOWL (Jul 11, 2011)

I DONT TOO MUCH ABOUT HYDRAULICS BUT I ALWAYS THOUGHT U NEEDED LONGER CYLINDERS....... TO DO A STANDING THREE.......


----------



## LIL_KNIGHTOWL (Jul 11, 2011)

MAYBE A THIRD PUMP? MAYBE.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> Hello, Layitlowers,
> 
> Need some info on what products I will need in order to stand my car on 3, what I'm working with right now at this moment, I have 6's in front, 10's in the back, coiled over will post pictures of the set up. I have 3 dumps, for the rear pump to make the cylinders individual but I don't know if I need to have longer cylinders or what. I am running extended shocks and not putting chains on my chrome diff. Any help would be appreicated thank you for looking.


10S ARE GUNNA GIVE U A BABY 3,,UPGRADE TO ATLEAST 12S,,AND U HAVE 3 DUMPS IN TOTAL OR 3 ON REAR PUMP AND 1 IN FRONT PUMP?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

10s wont get it


----------



## Lincoln561 (Oct 30, 2010)

u need a 3rd pumpand upgrade to 12 or 14s it will make it eazyer


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lincoln561 said:


> u need a 3rd pumpand upgrade to 12 or 14s it will make it eazyer


U CAN 3 WIT 2 PUMPS


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> U CAN 3 WIT 2 PUMPS


yes you can


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice pump!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

LIL_KNIGHTOWL said:


> I DONT TOO MUCH ABOUT HYDRAULICS BUT I ALWAYS THOUGHT U NEEDED LONGER CYLINDERS....... TO DO A STANDING THREE.......


Ya I was thinking maybe 14's with less coil & slip yoke if I need it :dunno:



IMPALA863 said:


> 10S ARE GUNNA GIVE U A BABY 3,,UPGRADE TO ATLEAST 12S,,AND U HAVE 3 DUMPS IN TOTAL OR 3 ON REAR PUMP AND 1 IN FRONT PUMP?



That's what I'm running & I kinda figured I'd need to up grade rear cylinders!!!



lone star said:


> 10s wont get it


:no: 



Lincoln561 said:


> u need a 3rd pumpand upgrade to 12 or 14s it will make it eazyer


I'm ready cash in hand to up grade cylinder,cups,coils,Ect. what ever I'd need to get with the pumps I'm werkin with. 
Not wanting to throw another pump as the moment!!! :nicoderm:



MR.MEMO said:


> Nice pump!


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

I'M READY TO UP GRADE WHAT IS NEEDED!!! LIST................ ?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

What car and engine? Is there a bridge?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*ADJUSTABLE UPPER TRAILING ARMS AND 12-14" REAR CYLINDERS... MAYBE DROP MOUNTS ANDA SLIP YOKE...*


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> What car and engine? Is there a bridge?


It's my 81 cutlass wit 260 v8!!! Do u mean chain bridge or reinforced bridge in the back of the frame?



BrownAzt3ka said:


> *ADJUSTABLE UPPER TRAILING ARMS AND 12-14" REAR CYLINDERS... MAYBE DROP MOUNTS ANDA SLIP YOKE...*


What's the purpose of the drop mounts ?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Over two hundred views already!!! Thanks for looking & for those who are posting info thanks you don't even know how helpful it is to me. I appreciate all that is being done & please keep the Info coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have 10 batteries 14s and 3 pumps. I also have a 5" drop mounts,adjustable upper and lower. a bridge and my frame is done. I have no slip yoke. I cut my springs exactlly 1/2 inch before the drive shaft fell out and it is about 1/2 inch before it hits the transmission when locked up. drop mounts helped my car lock up higher. A bridge and frame reinforced will help the car from twisting.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Anymore Helpful info?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

down79 said:


> I have 10 batteries 14s and 3 pumps. I also have a 5" drop mounts,adjustable upper and lower. a bridge and my frame is done. I have no slip yoke. I cut my springs exactlly 1/2 inch before the drive shaft fell out and it is about 1/2 inch before it hits the transmission when locked up. drop mounts helped my car lock up higher. A bridge and frame reinforced will help the car from twisting.


WATS DA PURPOSE OF DEM IF U ONLY HAVE 14S UNLESS U HAVE A FULLSTACK? OTHER DAN DAT DA ADJUSTABLES ARE ALL U NEED UNLESS U PLAN ON BIGGER CYLINDERS?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> WATS DA PURPOSE OF DEM IF U ONLY HAVE 14S UNLESS U HAVE A FULLSTACK? OTHER DAN DAT DA ADJUSTABLES ARE ALL U NEED UNLESS U PLAN ON BIGGER CYLINDERS?


Thaks for your info very helpful!!! I'm going to order sum adjustables but don't quit know if 12's or 14's is the way to go:dunno: Oh and 8's in front What else?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> Thaks for your info very helpful!!! I'm going to order sum adjustables but don't quit know if 12's or 14's is the way to go:dunno: Oh and 8's in front What else?


8S ARE FINE,6S ALSO,ITS ONLY GUNNA TRAVEL SO FAR BEFORE DA FRONT LOCKS UP,,,AND ID GET 14S WIT ADJUSTABLE UPPERS,,DIZ WUZ MY CUTTY I HAD WIT 14S WIT ADJUSTABLE UPPERS


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> 8S ARE FINE,6S ALSO,ITS ONLY GUNNA TRAVEL SO FAR BEFORE DA FRONT LOCKS UP,,,AND ID GET 14S WIT ADJUSTABLE UPPERS,,DIZ WUZ MY CUTTY I HAD WIT 14S WIT ADJUSTABLE UPPERS
> View attachment 411768
> View attachment 411769


Nice homie but do u have any pics of the other side can't real see the diff area. Did u have shocks? Can't tell from your pics Gee


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

get ready for your nice paint to start chipping around the hood and trunk, and door jambs


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> Nice homie but do u have any pics of the other side can't real see the diff area. Did u have shocks? Can't tell from your pics Gee





lone star said:


> get ready for your nice paint to start chipping around the hood and trunk, and door jambs


NO SHOCKS AND NA I GOT RID OF IT FOR A 63,,U CAN STAND WIT SHOCKS ALSO,,I HAD PICS IF GBODYS WIT SHOCKS BUT MY OLD PHONE BROKE SO I HADA REPLACE IT AND PICS SAVED ON OLD PHONE,,AND ASS LONG ASS UR DOORS ARE ALINED U SHUDNR HAVE A PROBLEM WIT DAT,,I NEVA DID,,,BUT IT WUD BE BEST TO BRIDGE IT AND REINFORCE IT


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

stock uppers wit 14" cylinders


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

lone star said:


> get ready for your nice paint to start chipping around the hood and trunk, and door jambs


WTF My shit cost $8,500 hno:



IMPALA863 said:


> NO SHOCKS AND NA I GOT RID OF IT FOR A 63,,U CAN STAND WIT SHOCKS ALSO,,I HAD PICS IF GBODYS WIT SHOCKS BUT MY OLD PHONE BROKE SO I HADA REPLACE IT AND PICS SAVED ON OLD PHONE,,AND ASS LONG ASS UR DOORS ARE ALINED U SHUDNR HAVE A PROBLEM WIT DAT,,I NEVA DID,,,BUT IT WUD BE BEST TO BRIDGE IT AND REINFORCE IT


I gettin everything reinforced & bridged 4 sure All my doors,hood,trunk are shimed & lined up!!! I can post pics of my Ride here in a second homie



J RAIDER said:


> View attachment 412002
> View attachment 412005
> stock uppers wit 14" cylinders


That looks really nice homie that's the kinda lock up I'm wanting 4sure!!! But I can't run chains cuz my undies are gold & chrome :happysad:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

J RAIDER said:


> View attachment 412002
> View attachment 412005
> stock uppers wit 14" cylinders


DAM LOOKS CLEAN BUT I WUDNT KEEP 3 WHEELIN LIKE DAT,ON MY MONTE I HAVE NOW I HAVE 14S ON IT AND UPPERS TRAILIN ARMS ARE EXTENDED 1'' AND I RIPPED MY EAR OFF DA AXLE 3 WHEELIN,,,,,BUT THEN AGAIN I AINT HAVE CHAINS AT DA TIME SO IT CUDA BEEN CUZ OF DAT


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> WTF My shit cost $8,500 hno:
> 
> 
> I gettin everything reinforced & bridged 4 sure All my doors,hood,trunk are shimed & lined up!!! I can post pics of my Ride here in a second homie
> ...


GET SUM ALUMINUM COLOR CHAINS OR U CAN ALSO GET COLORED ONES TOO


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like I'll be getting rid of my 2toned engraved trailing arms & getting sum engraved adjustables next!!!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

El Callejero said:


> Looks like I'll be getting rid of my 2toned engraved trailing arms & getting sum engraved adjustables next!!!


That looks really nice!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> DAM LOOKS CLEAN BUT I WUDNT KEEP 3 WHEELIN LIKE DAT,ON MY MONTE I HAVE NOW I HAVE 14S ON IT AND UPPERS TRAILIN ARMS ARE EXTENDED 1'' AND I RIPPED MY EAR OFF DA AXLE 3 WHEELIN,,,,,BUT THEN AGAIN I AINT HAVE CHAINS AT DA TIME SO IT CUDA BEEN CUZ OF DAT


I'm getting my uppers & lowers adjustables done but I'm not into the tubulare ones I'm getting sum one off's made I'll post pics so u can let me know your opinion on them homie.



IMPALA863 said:


> GET SUM ALUMINUM COLOR CHAINS OR U CAN ALSO GET COLORED ONES TOO


But won't they mess up my plating ?



EBAY said:


> That looks really nice!


Thanxz


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

lone star said:


> get ready for your nice paint to start chipping around the hood and trunk, and door jambs



















Arches & Belly Strapped But I'll be getting bridge & stress points done as well


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

These are the ones I dont like they look like they belong on a 4 wheeler or something


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Now how nice would these look all 2 tone engraved?








3 inch extended lowers & 1 inch extended uppers
I need sum input guys which ones ? these ones or the other ones?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> I'm getting my uppers & lowers adjustables done but I'm not into the tubulare ones I'm getting sum one off's made I'll post pics so u can let me know your opinion on them homie.
> 
> 
> But won't they mess up my plating ?
> ...


IGHT AND NA I DONT THINK IT WILL AND TO BE SURE U CAN GET DEM WITH DA PROTECTIVE COLOR SEE THRU PLASTIC LIKE DEY PUT ON SWING SETS FOR KIDS BUT USE STRONG CHAINS


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Merry X-Mas Every One


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> These are the ones I dont like they look like they belong on a 4 wheeler or something


LOL DONT LOOK TO BAD ON CAR,,,THOSE DA 1S I HAD,,,BUT EVERYBODY HAS DIFFERENT TASTE


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> LOL DONT LOOK TO BAD ON CAR,,,THOSE DA 1S I HAD,,,BUT EVERYBODY HAS DIFFERENT TASTE


No disrespect just think the other ones will look cleaner engraved!!! I'm sure they both serve the same purpose & are both top notch quality.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> No disrespect just think the other ones will look cleaner engraved!!! I'm sure they both serve the same purpose & are both top notch quality.


LOL ITS ALL GOOD,,LEMME LOOK FOR SUM PICS,,I DONT THINK I EVA SEEN ANY ENGRVED IN DAT STYLE BUT I MITE OF OVERLOOKED IT


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

El Callejero said:


> Now how nice would these look all 2 tone engraved?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just saying these would be nicer looking than a tube done up from my engraver!!
Here's a pic of the one's I have on there now before I put them in








:nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> I'm just saying these would be nicer looking than a tube done up from my engraver!!
> Here's a pic of the one's I have on there now before I put them in
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!!!!!!!!! LOOKS CLEAN,,,,,,U CAN ALSO GET ANOTHER SET AND EXTEND N REINFORCE THEM,,SMOOTH THEM OUT AND THEYL LOOK STOCK AND RECHROME N TONE THEM AND ENGRAVE THEM


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> DAM!!!!!!!!! LOOKS CLEAN,,,,,,U CAN ALSO GET ANOTHER SET AND EXTEND N REINFORCE THEM,,SMOOTH THEM OUT AND THEYL LOOK STOCK AND RECHROME N TONE THEM AND ENGRAVE THEM


But wom't they bind from the flex of the 3 wheel? Aren't the adjustables supposed to help it drop?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> But wom't they bind from the flex of the 3 wheel? Aren't the adjustables supposed to help it drop?


YEA DAZ TRUE


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> YEA DAZ TRUE


If u can find sum pics of sum of those tube ones engraved please post pics!!!
Also Thanks Alot IMPALA863 for all your help!!!!! Much Appreciated


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

466 Views :nicoderm:Any Body with Any More HelpFul Info?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> If u can find sum pics of sum of those tube ones engraved please post pics!!!
> Also Thanks Alot IMPALA863 for all your help!!!!! Much Appreciated


IGHT HOMIE AND NO PROBLEM


----------



## allwest (Sep 28, 2011)

i had a 82 coupe that i got to stand still on 3's..there are a few things that you shld consider, a lot of it is weight and where it is placed.3 wheeling is all a matter of the weight in the back being enough to push the back corner down which will lift the oppisite front corner. From your pic it looks like you have 6 batts and that is not enough weight to to make the car tip over on to 3 wheels(you need more weight)..easier in a chevy becuz they have a X frame other cars dont,Also u would need to have at least 12's in the ass and i wld put 8's up front,,,having 3 dumps on the back pump wont help at all,you really could take it off,,its easier with 2 pumps to the ass,but could be done with on to the ass.....hope allllll this helps


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

allwest said:


> i had a 82 coupe that i got to stand still on 3's..there are a few things that you shld consider, a lot of it is weight and where it is placed.3 wheeling is all a matter of the weight in the back being enough to push the back corner down which will lift the oppisite front corner. From your pic it looks like you have 6 batts and that is not enough weight to to make the car tip over on to 3 wheels(you need more weight)..easier in a chevy becuz they have a X frame other cars dont,Also u would need to have at least 12's in the ass and i wld put 8's up front,,,having 3 dumps on the back pump wont help at all,you really could take it off,,its easier with 2 pumps to the ass,but could be done with on to the ass.....hope allllll this helps


ONLY RIDES DAT HAVE A X FRAME IS 64 ND DOWN IMPALAS,,A CHEVY MONTE CARLO AND A CUTLASS ARE GUNNA HAVE DA SAME FRAME


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

Do anybody have a good pic of a 3dump back pump and no how to wire it up?


----------



## allwest (Sep 28, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> ONLY RIDES DAT HAVE A X FRAME IS 64 ND DOWN IMPALAS,,A CHEVY MONTE CARLO AND A CUTLASS ARE GUNNA HAVE DA SAME FRAME


exactly,, i shld have given more detail


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

allwest said:


> i had a 82 coupe that i got to stand still on 3's..there are a few things that you shld consider, a lot of it is weight and where it is placed.3 wheeling is all a matter of the weight in the back being enough to push the back corner down which will lift the oppisite front corner. From your pic it looks like you have 6 batts and that is not enough weight to to make the car tip over on to 3 wheels(you need more weight)..easier in a chevy becuz they have a X frame other cars dont,Also u would need to have at least 12's in the ass and i wld put 8's up front,,,having 3 dumps on the back pump wont help at all,you really could take it off,,its easier with 2 pumps to the ass,but could be done with on to the ass.....hope allllll this helps


Thanz for your info but I'm not running a 3 pump set up!!!!!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Mr. Inglewood said:


> Do anybody have a good pic of a 3dump back pump and no how to wire it up?


Let me see if i have any detailed pics of mine!!!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll go & take a better one in the garage today but this is the only one i have.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Chains and 12" or better cylinders is the only way i see it with that set up....With indipendent pumps to rear u have a lil more power to "force" it on 3 kinda using upper trailing arms as the chains would have worked


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

what about a 3 dump manifold?


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

El Callejero said:


> I'll go & take a better one in the garage today but this is the only one i have.


Thanks i need a real good close up and i need to no how to wire it


----------



## allwest (Sep 28, 2011)

i can understand not wanting to re do a nice set up jus to add a pump.The one thing you will need no doubt more then anything is the weight in the back corner to push it down when you dump it,maybe adding more batts or weight in the rack


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i would not even do what you are trying to do. a couple reason. you will need chain bridge to achieve the look and performance you are after. u will have to weld brackets to the rear end for the chains. replace the rear end. ...you will have to bridge the frame.....repaint the frame. and with an 8500 dollar paint job, i can promise you , your doors and trunk will chip up. even easier if its candy paint, and remember cant touch that up. trust me, ive been there done that, chip the shit out of my paint all around my trunk, doors and hood. with the addition of the 3rd pump....(to do it the easier/traditional way) redo the rack, replumb the setup, replate the rear end, repaint the frame, chip your paint, possible buckle quarter........i would just buy another car to 3 wheel. just my opinion. 3 wheeling and hopping is for cars with full frame wraps. not stress point jobs. plus, not to mention what shop you plan on taking this too, u trust them with your car and your paint job.?? should have done all the frame work and install hydraulics, then paint, then chrome plate....not paint , plate, then hydraulics....just my advice.


----------



## allwest (Sep 28, 2011)

lone star said:


> i would not even do what you are trying to do. a couple reason. you will need chain bridge to achieve the look and performance you are after. u will have to weld brackets to the rear end for the chains. replace the rear end. ...you will have to bridge the frame.....repaint the frame. and with an 8500 dollar paint job, i can promise you , your doors and trunk will chip up. even easier if its candy paint, and remember cant touch that up. trust me, ive been there done that, chip the shit out of my paint all around my trunk, doors and hood. with the addition of the 3rd pump....(to do it the easier/traditional way) redo the rack, replumb the setup, replate the rear end, repaint the frame, chip your paint, possible buckle quarter........i would just buy another car to 3 wheel. just my opinion. 3 wheeling and hopping is for cars with full frame wraps. not stress point jobs. plus, not to mention what shop you plan on taking this too, u trust them with your car and your paint job.?? should have done all the frame work and install hydraulics, then paint, then chrome plate....not paint , plate, then hydraulics....just my advice.


I do a agree with that,3wheeln does take its toll on your car and paint


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lone star said:


> i would not even do what you are trying to do. a couple reason. you will need chain bridge to achieve the look and performance you are after. u will have to weld brackets to the rear end for the chains. replace the rear end. ...you will have to bridge the frame.....repaint the frame. and with an 8500 dollar paint job, i can promise you , your doors and trunk will chip up. even easier if its candy paint, and remember cant touch that up. trust me, ive been there done that, chip the shit out of my paint all around my trunk, doors and hood. with the addition of the 3rd pump....(to do it the easier/traditional way) redo the rack, replumb the setup, replate the rear end, repaint the frame, chip your paint, possible buckle quarter........i would just buy another car to 3 wheel. just my opinion. 3 wheeling and hopping is for cars with full frame wraps. not stress point jobs. plus, not to mention what shop you plan on taking this too, u trust them with your car and your paint job.?? should have done all the frame work and install hydraulics, then paint, then chrome plate....not paint , plate, then hydraulics....just my advice.





allwest said:


> I do a agree with that,3wheeln does take its toll on your car and paint


U DONT HAVE TO HAVE A FULL BOXED FRAME TO HOP OR 3 WHEEL,,,BOXED FRAME IS JUZ IF U DOIN SERIOUS INCHES HOPPIN,,,I MEAN ITS BETTER TO HAVE IT BE ISNT NECESSARY IF U GUNNA 3 SUMTIMES AND HOP SUMTIMES IF ITS DUN RITE,,AND A DAILY RIDE IS ALWAYS GUNNA HAVE A SCRATCH OR CHIP


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

El Callejero said:


> What's the purpose of the drop mounts ?


*HIGHER REAR LOCK UP....*


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## I HOPP (Sep 13, 2011)

Two dumps on the rear pump, 14" on the rear and chain the rear and you will 3 all day.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Mr. Inglewood said:


> Thanks i need a real good close up and i need to no how to wire it


Mines Each dumps wired individully the middle one's for single back switch the other two on the sides are individual switches to dump either side!!!!




lone star said:


> i would not even do what you are trying to do. a couple reason. you will need chain bridge to achieve the look and performance you are after. u will have to weld brackets to the rear end for the chains. replace the rear end. ...you will have to bridge the frame.....repaint the frame. and with an 8500 dollar paint job, i can promise you , your doors and trunk will chip up. even easier if its candy paint, and remember cant touch that up. trust me, ive been there done that, chip the shit out of my paint all around my trunk, doors and hood. with the addition of the 3rd pump....(to do it the easier/traditional way) redo the rack, replumb the setup, replate the rear end, repaint the frame, chip your paint, possible buckle quarter........i would just buy another car to 3 wheel. just my opinion. 3 wheeling and hopping is for cars with full frame wraps. not stress point jobs. plus, not to mention what shop you plan on taking this too, u trust them with your car and your paint job.?? should have done all the frame work and install hydraulics, then paint, then chrome plate....not paint , plate, then hydraulics....just my advice.


:wow: If it's to much shit I got another car to play with might just go that route. Thanks that info's deep in detail homie
:h5:


BrownAzt3ka said:


> *HIGHER REAR LOCK UP....*


With that being said it's going to make the diff shift? So will i need a slip yoke?



I HOPP said:


> Two dumps on the rear pump, 14" on the rear and chain the rear and you will 3 all day.


Every one is saying chains but I can't believe there's not another way elimanate using them :dunno:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Lone star is right. It is what it is, even if you have a fully wrapped frame and susp it will take its toll on the body of the car.


----------



## allwest (Sep 28, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> U DONT HAVE TO HAVE A FULL BOXED FRAME TO HOP OR 3 WHEEL,,,BOXED FRAME IS JUZ IF U DOIN SERIOUS INCHES HOPPIN,,,I MEAN ITS BETTER TO HAVE IT BE ISNT NECESSARY IF U GUNNA 3 SUMTIMES AND HOP SUMTIMES IF ITS DUN RITE,,AND A DAILY RIDE IS ALWAYS GUNNA HAVE A SCRATCH OR CHIP


even 3wheelin sometimes will cause your frame to start to bend.when you 3 wheel your putting weight on the two furthest opposing points of your frame (two oppisite corners) and such loads makes metal fatigue espclly thin frame metal,the middle of the frame starts to bend if you only wrap the stress points, think of it this way the frame is the back bone and if the back bone bends so will the body which means door jam gap getting bigger or smaller buckles and chipping of paint,, and considering that we are talking about an surious paint job may not b worth it with out a wrapped frame ,,just an opinion


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

ALL INFO. IS HELP FULL !!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wish i had pics of the car i used to 3 wheel with stress point job on the frame to show you. the homie posted the pic of the cutty standing 3, u can see right away the bind the trunk is in, u cant open and close the trunk with it cocked on 3. not saying u would need or what to do that, but just saying thats an example of the stress the body goes under. have u ever seen a gbody frame bare with no motor and no body? it looks hella weak....dont ruin your car..beat up the other car u have, your cutty is very nice. 

when i had my 98 linc it was candy red, real candy not that ford red. fresh paint about 2 weeks old, i was doing 70 on fwy i hit a pot hole and that shit chipped the paint on my trunk!! these cars flex alot more than u realize. if u dont give a dam go for it, but if u pamper your car, dont do it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> U DONT HAVE TO HAVE A FULL BOXED FRAME TO HOP OR 3 WHEEL,,,BOXED FRAME IS JUZ IF U DOIN SERIOUS INCHES HOPPIN,,,I MEAN ITS BETTER TO HAVE IT BE ISNT NECESSARY IF U GUNNA 3 SUMTIMES AND HOP SUMTIMES IF ITS DUN RITE,,AND A DAILY RIDE IS ALWAYS GUNNA HAVE A SCRATCH OR CHIP


technically u dont need to have any reinforcments to 3 wheel or hop...


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lone star said:


> i wish i had pics of the car i used to 3 wheel with stress point job on the frame to show you. the homie posted the pic of the cutty standing 3, u can see right away the bind the trunk is in, u cant open and close the trunk with it cocked on 3. not saying u would need or what to do that, but just saying thats an example of the stress the body goes under. have u ever seen a gbody frame bare with no motor and no body? it looks hella weak....dont ruin your car..beat up the other car u have, your cutty is very nice.
> 
> when i had my 98 linc it was candy red, real candy not that ford red. fresh paint about 2 weeks old, i was doing 70 on fwy i hit a pot hole and that shit chipped the paint on my trunk!! these cars flex alot more than u realize. if u dont give a dam go for it, but if u pamper your car, dont do it.





lone star said:


> technically u dont need to have any reinforcments to 3 wheel or hop...


DAM YAL MUST HAVE SUM BAD LUCK LOL,,,I USE TO HOP AND 3 WHEEL DA HELL OUTTA MY CUTLASS AND NEVER FUCKED UP ANY THING,THE ONLY THING WUZ DA EARS BENT ALIL BUT U CAN ALWAYS DO CUT THEM OUT,,THE MONTE I HAVE NOW I 3 WHEEL DA SHIT OUTTA IT AND STILL NUTTIN,,I CHIPPED A CORNER ON DA TRUNK BUT DAT WUZ CUZ I LEFT DA WRENCH THERE AND TRYED CLOSEN DA TRUNK,,,IV OPENED DA HOOD,TRUNK,DOORS WHILE UP ON 3 CUZ I HAD SWITCH PANELS ON BOTH RIDES UNDER DA RADIO SO THAT MENT EITHER GET IN DA CAR AND STAND IT ON 3 AND GET OUT OR REACH IN AND STAND IT WHILE DOOR IS OPEN..AS LONG AS UR DOORS ARE TIGHT,ALIGNED WIT NEW BUSHINGS ON DA DOOR PINS AND HAVE UR TRUNK AND HOOD ON TIGHTENED UP AND ALIGNED UR GOOD,,ASS LONG ASS UR FRONT N REAR ARCH ARE DONE,ALONG WIT A BRIDGE AND BELLY,,,I MEAN MAYBE AFTA YEEEAAAARRRS ITD HAPPIN,,EVEN HOMEBOY ON HIS CUTTY IT NEVA HAPPIN AND HIS WUZNT REINFORCED AT ALL,,,THATS BASICLY WAT DA BRIDGE IS FOR,,,BUT IF U WANNA KEEP U CAR FOR 20 YEARS GO WIT A BOX FRAME


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

lone star said:


> i wish i had pics of the car i used to 3 wheel with stress point job on the frame to show you. the homie posted the pic of the cutty standing 3, u can see right away the bind the trunk is in, u cant open and close the trunk with it cocked on 3. not saying u would need or what to do that, but just saying thats an example of the stress the body goes under. have u ever seen a gbody frame bare with no motor and no body? it looks hella weak....dont ruin your car..beat up the other car u have, your cutty is very nice.
> 
> when i had my 98 linc it was candy red, real candy not that ford red. fresh paint about 2 weeks old, i was doing 70 on fwy i hit a pot hole and that shit chipped the paint on my trunk!! these cars flex alot more than u realize. if u dont give a dam go for it, but if u pamper your car, dont do it.


:roflmao: I have another cutty that runs might just do that one up just to abuse the shit out of it. & I do pamper this gold car!!!!!
Thanks LoneStar


----------



## drake69 (May 20, 2010)

i also want to 3 wheel,i have 8s all the way around.i can lay and play jus fine i have f,b,s,s, i often do parades and i wish i could crank a good rolling three at times so i was wondering if i go to 12s in rear do you think i can hit one,not standing 3 jus a rolling.my cutlass has coil over in rear and i can dump each corner individually.4 batts 2 pump,pic on profile.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

drake69 said:


> i also want to 3 wheel,i have 8s all the way around.i can lay and play jus fine i have f,b,s,s, i often do
> parades and i wish i could crank a good rolling three at times so i was wondering if i go to 12s in rear do you think i can hit one,not standing 3 jus a rolling.my cutlass has coil over in rear and i can dump each corner individually.4 batts 2 pump,pic on
> 
> profile.


you are gonna need a lil bigger cylinder for the rear. To get a nice 3wheel.


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. (Jun 1, 2011)

power balls?


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> DAM LOOKS CLEAN BUT I WUDNT KEEP 3 WHEELIN LIKE DAT,ON MY MONTE I HAVE NOW I HAVE 14S ON IT AND UPPERS TRAILIN ARMS ARE EXTENDED 1'' AND I RIPPED MY EAR OFF DA AXLE 3 WHEELIN,,,,,BUT THEN AGAIN I AINT HAVE CHAINS AT DA TIME SO IT CUDA BEEN CUZ OF DAT


 I also broke one of the ears off, that is why i put in some drop mounts. i dont have allot of spring either. the car does lock up higher if you dont have extra steel on the frame, it will definitely eat the car up really quick.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

drake69 said:


> i also want to 3 wheel,i have 8s all the way around.i can lay and play jus fine i have f,b,s,s, i often do parades and i wish i could crank a good rolling three at times so i was wondering if i go to 12s in rear do you think i can hit one,not standing 3 jus a rolling.my cutlass has coil over in rear and i can dump each corner individually.4 batts 2 pump,pic on profile.


*

FOR A ROLLING 3 YOU NEED AT LEAST 10"-12" IN THE REAR.... THAT SHOULD BE ENOUGH ON ANY GBODY WITH STOCK SUSPENSION. (TRAILING ARMS ETC...)*


----------



## drake69 (May 20, 2010)

i have new powerballs not installed yet tho... the shop installed a hyme joint setup to the rear end .why i have no idea i havent had any problems out of it for several years now but i dont take it out to often.. seems like it binds a bit thats why i purchased powerballs from unlimited 0n lil, i know taller cylinders will b better and i will install powerballs ,so i should hit a ro;;in 3 huh?


----------



## drake69 (May 20, 2010)

jus from reading on here it seems everyone has 10s or taller, thanks


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

Just do up the other Car. Leave the gold one alone!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

El Callejero said:


> :roflmao: I have another cutty that runs might just do that one up just to abuse the shit out of it. & I do pamper this gold car!!!!!
> Thanks LoneStar


had to point that out, cuz over here fools be ridin that ford red talkin bout they got candy. nawwwwwwww niggruhm


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

A lot of good comments just lmk when u ready n we will figure it out


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Pjay said:


> A lot of good comments just lmk when u ready n we will figure it out


I wouldn't have anyone else get down on my gem but 505 Customs :thumbsup: All Good People & Quality Werk Too!!!!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks homie. Thought u guys were coming down yesterday


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

El Callejero said:


> :roflmao: I have another cutty that runs might just do that one up just to abuse the shit out of it. & I do pamper this gold car!!!!!
> Thanks LoneStar


do you still got the blue cutty you bought from my homie


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

%candy mobile% said:


> do you still got the blue cutty you bought from my homie


That's the one I'd rather juice,hop,3 wheel driven,and all that shit


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

El Callejero said:


> That's the one I'd rather juice,hop,3 wheel driven,and all that shit


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

%candy mobile% said:


> :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Had these pictures for awhile that i found on here. Hope they help. Also how do you have 3 dumps plumbed to one pump? Can u already lift a corner individually with those 3 dumps?


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros (Dec 30, 2010)

aguilera620 said:


> Had these pictures for awhile that i found on here. Hope they help. Also how do you have 3 dumps plumbed to one pump? Can u already lift a corner individually with those 3 dumps?
> View attachment 418129
> View attachment 418131


X2uffin:


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

*Specific wiring and plumbing on a plate enjoy 1pump 4 dump*













switch wiring
Must be 6 prong for individual corner and 12 prong switch for rear up n down n pancake must be 24 prong but good luck finding 1 hope this helps diagrams were from DUMPS n Cadillac CTS credit for helping me out my setup is 6 batts 3 on each side 7 solenoids 3 for rear and 4 nose and rear pump off 36 volts with 4 dumps good luck :rofl::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

Ill tell you n ull for sure stand one....easy..your batteries are in wround...line your six batteries in a rox closest to the edge of the trunk..pumps behind the batteries..ull be able to drive down the street in 3...u wanna distribute the weight all wrong make it heabvy for the car...have fun! try not to bend nothin! theres some shit a diagram wont show u..lowrider secret...run them all inline ull snatch like a monster!! lol u only need one solenoid per battery...always keep n extra...don't forget to disconnect your sway bar!!


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

Forgot to add i just got in 14 cylinders ^_^ yesterday from ma homie mando up at hi lo






ones i had on der are 10s i got adjustable upper trailing arms and a slip yoke ? Do i still need line my batts up to stand 3 ^_^


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

Heres da thread if u wanna read up on how it all went down http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/370051-stand-3-wiring-4-dumps-1-pump-rear.html


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

Sursito said:


> Forgot to add i just got in 14 cylinders ^_^ yesterday from ma homie mando up at hi lo
> View attachment 680374
> ones i had on der are 10s i got adjustable upper trailing arms and a slip yoke ? Do i still need line my batts up to stand 3 ^_^


them 14's aren't worth a fuck..ull be busting seals left n right trust me...if u do try not to lock it up the last few inchs in 14's aren't really went to use....use a lil taller spring...better that way..n it ur out n bust a seal ull still be able to get home..without blocks of wood


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

use "carling" switchs they feel better n that cheap shit tends to stick..ull be blaiming the dumps...clean out your dumbs tho every now n again...they sell a contact cleaner lubricant...good shit


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

Dude u just got me thinkin if i need to redo my rack makes since but really hate to go back to mad scientist on dat rack again <,< but i read up 14s was da way to go for stand 3 sumthing bout 16 hit my rear window and bustin windshiels my rear coil is 4 turns red color not sure da ton weight but i lay pretty damn low, and yea i got dem carling switches dats ill post piks today if all works well wen im done but wat u mean dem cylinders arent worth a fuk i read around all fat 14 cylinders are da same. for 120 bucks chrome n shipped homie u cant beat dat hi-lo aint shit neither just sayin u must be a cce fan hahaha


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

El Callejero said:


> :dunno:


hard to tell with all the chrome but you have me intrigued, how do you plumb and wire three dumps on one pump? wouldn't mind doing this on mine since there's not enough room for a 3rd pump


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

caprice on dz said:


> hard to tell with all the chrome but you have me intrigued, how do you plumb and wire three dumps on one pump? wouldn't mind doing this on mine since there's not enough room for a 3rd pump


 3 dumps wont do shit really u need da full effect of individual wheel up and down u need 4 dumps homie stay tuned ill show yall a vid of my setup 1 pump 1 dump for front hop only and 4 dump rear pump so i can 3 wheel stand it acts exactly as a 3rd pump believe it ^_^ up earlier was da link to plumb and wire diagram to ur switches


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Sursito said:


> 3 dumps wont do shit really u need da full effect of individual wheel up and down u need 4 dumps homie stay tuned ill show yall a vid of my setup 1 pump 1 dump for front hop only and 4 dump rear pump so i can 3 wheel stand it acts exactly as a 3rd pump believe it ^_^ up earlier was da link to plumb and wire diagram to ur switches


I need that diagram too.


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

ok so I got a 81 caddi coupe 3 pumps 6 batts 4 switches and for the love of me I cant do a 3 wheel standing rolling I can but sitting still 14" cylinders in rear adj. uppers and a slip shaft....batta are one the sides and pumps in the middle.....what am I doing wrong here.

.btw It has accumes on it also.....


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

:yes: Thanks to dat homie Dumps And Cadillac CTS my Ride Can Piss on Dem Donks 2 pump and only 6 batts v8 upfront no chains no 3rd pump simple clean install


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

2 pumps 1 to da nose and 1 for the rear plumbed with 4 dumps thanks 2 da homies Dumps n Cadillac CTS it gets higher but I need a lil more weight to lean it more I'm on 6 batts 3 on each side and if I go push a corner down it will get up der still dropping like rock dough wen I dump da cylinder dat is extended and dat is with a rapid hit of da switch..flipped slow down and still dropping hard...I will add a 2nd slow down, and let y'all know wassup cause I'm loving da stand


----------

